# Software > Linux >  Routing

## pavlidisd

Το routing μάλλον τις τελευταίες μέρες δεν με πάει ιδιαίτερα...  ::  

Έχουμε και λέμε:

1)Εγκατέστησα πριν λίγο τα testing πακέτα και τον καινούριο πυρήνα. Φόρτωσα τον νέο πυρήνα και όλα έδειχναν μια χαρά... 

Ξαφνικά εμφανίστηκε ένα default gw να στέλνει τα πάντα στο 10.80.185.244 το οποίο είναι ip του Στέλιου ο οποίος μου είπε μετά από επικοινωνία μαζί του ότι το παίρνει κι εκείνος από αλλού... Το gw αυτό είχε σαν αποτέλεσμα να σταματήσω να έχω ίντερνετ καθώς στο lan μου υπάρχει εκτός του linux router(10.80.184.65) κι ένα modem router(10.80.184.6 :: . 


Είχα βάλει λοιπόν στα pc μου να στέλνουν τα πάντα στο λίνουξ κι από εκεί ένα def gw 0.0.0.0 --> 10.80.184.68. Αυτό το config σταμάτησε να δουλεύει εδώ και λίγη ώρα. Κόψαμε το λινκ με τον Στέλιο και το routing table του linux αυτή την στιγμή έχει ως εξής:



```
pavlidisd:~# route -n
Kernel IP routing table
Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
0.0.0.0         10.80.184.68    255.255.255.255 UGH   0      0        0 eth2
10.80.181.72    10.80.181.178   255.255.255.252 UG    20     0        0 eth3
10.80.181.176   0.0.0.0         255.255.255.248 U     0      0        0 eth3
10.80.181.184   10.80.181.178   255.255.255.248 UG    20     0        0 eth3
10.80.181.64    10.80.181.178   255.255.255.248 UG    20     0        0 eth3
10.80.185.240   0.0.0.0         255.255.255.248 U     0      0        0 eth0
10.80.184.232   0.0.0.0         255.255.255.248 U     0      0        0 wlan0
10.80.184.64    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.248 U     0      0        0 eth2
10.80.184.80    10.80.184.234   255.255.255.248 UG    20     0        0 wlan0
10.80.181.0     10.80.181.178   255.255.255.192 UG    20     0        0 eth3
10.15.158.128   10.80.181.178   255.255.255.192 UG    20     0        0 eth3
10.15.158.192   10.80.181.178   255.255.255.192 UG    30     0        0 eth3
10.15.158.0     10.80.181.178   255.255.255.192 UG    30     0        0 eth3
10.15.158.64    10.80.181.178   255.255.255.192 UG    30     0        0 eth3
10.15.156.0     10.80.181.178   255.255.255.192 UG    30     0        0 eth3
10.80.184.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.192 U     0      0        0 eth1
```

Όμως:



```
pavlidisd:~# ping www.google.com
PING www.google.akadns.net (216.239.59.99): 56 data bytes
ping: sendto: Network is unreachable
ping: wrote www.google.akadns.net 64 chars, ret=-1
ping: sendto: Network is unreachable
ping: wrote www.google.akadns.net 64 chars, ret=-1
ping: sendto: Network is unreachable
ping: wrote www.google.akadns.net 64 chars, ret=-1

--- www.google.akadns.net ping statistics ---
3 packets transmitted, 0 packets received, 100% packet loss
```

Μπορείτε να βγάλετε άκρη? Σαν να μην δουλεύει το static route στο linux μου φαίνεται?

2)Στο λινκ με τον Στέλιο χρησιμοποιούμε εξωτερικές συσκευές. Όταν δουλεύει το λινκ μεταξύ μας εγώ μπορώ να κάνω ping μόνο ότι ip βρίσκεται πάνω στον ρούτερ του κι ας είναι από άλλο subnet. Δηλαδή μπορώ να κάνω ping τις 243 , 244 , 65 , 1 αλλά την 67 όχι. Αυτό πάλι που μπορεί να οφείλεται? Το έχουμε ψάξει τις τελευταίες μέρες άλλα άκρη δεν βρίσκουμε...[/img]

----------


## Achille

Καταρχήν, το genmask στο default route σου είναι λάθος, πώς ακριβώς το έχεις βάλει το default gw ?

----------


## pavlidisd

route add 0.0.0.0 netmask 0.0.0.0 gw 10.80.184.68

----------


## Achille

Για κάντο αυτό:
route add default gw 10.80.184.68

ή βάλε μια γραμμή 

gateway 10.80.184.68

στο /etc/network/interfaces, εκεί που σετάρεις το eth2

----------


## pavlidisd

::   ::   ::  

Thanx Αχιλλέα...

Έχεις καμία ιδέα για το (2)?

----------


## Achille

Δεν κατάλαβα ακριβώς ποιο είναι το πρόβλημά σας...

Για δώσε περισσότερα στοιχεία...

----------


## spirosco

Το (2) εχει σχεση με το L54AG που εχει βαλει προσωρινα ο Στελιος.

----------


## pavlidisd

ip ethernet pavlidisd: 10.80.185.242
ip του ΑΡ:10.80.185.241

ip ethernet stelios:10.80.185.244
ip client device stelios: 10.80.185.243

Pingάρω κανονικά 243 , 244. Επίσης πινγκάρω ότι άλλες ip έχει στα άλλα if που είναι πάνω στον ρούτερ του (π.χ. την 10.80.185.1 , την 10.80.185.65 , 10.80.182.51) αλλά δεν πινγκάρω οποιαδήποτε άλλη ip (π.χ. την 10.80.182.50 , 10.80.185.66 , 10.80.185.67) και γενικά κολλάω στον ρούτερ του Στέλιου... Δεν πάω παρακάτω!

----------


## pavlidisd

> Το (2) εχει σχεση με το L54AG που εχει βαλει προσωρινα ο Στελιος.


Σπύρο σίγουρα? Αφού περνάει το πακέτο από το lancom και πάει στον ρούτερ...

Υγ: Μήπως φταίει το λειτουργικό?  ::   ::

----------


## spirosco

Μπααα....απλα τα εχετε κανει σαλατα εκει κατω  ::

----------


## pavlidisd

Ας περιμένουμε να δούμε τότε αν θα φτιάξει με την αλλαγή λειτουργικού εεεεε interface ήθελα να πω...  ::

----------


## Winner

Εγώ χθες είχα μπει και στους 2 routers (pavlidisd και stelios) και προσπαθούσα να καταλάβω τι γίνεται.

Τα συμπεράσματα που έβγαλα είναι τα εξής:
Στο router του Στέλιου βάζουμε tcpdump στην ethernet του ee (διότι από εκεί περνάω εγώ) και του pavlidi ταυτόχρονα. Κάνω ping από σπίτι μου σε μια ip του pavlidi. Εμφανίζεται το πακέτο incoming στο interface του ee και στο interface του pavlidi. Το πακέτο επίσης φτάνει στο router του pavlidi (αντίστοιχο tcpdump εκεί)!!! Όταν στέλνεται η απάντηση από το router του pavlidi, o router του Στέλιου το λαμβάνει κανονικά από το interface του pavlidi, αλλά δεν εμφανίζεται ποτέ στο interface του ee και φυσικά το πακέτο δεν προχωράει.

- Δηλαδή, το lancom δεν έχει καμία απολύτως σχέση εφόσον τα πακέτα μπαίνουν και βγαίνουν στο router.
- Το πρόβλημα εντοπίζεται στην ethernet του pavlidi, την οποία αρνήται πεισματικά το λειτουργικό να κάνει forward προς οποιαδήποτε άλλη ethernet. Δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα με το ανάποδο (οι άλλες ethernet γίνονται κανονικά forward προς την ethernet του pavlidi). Συνεπώς υπάρχει κάποιο block στο λειτουργικό.
- Επειδή δεν είμαι expert του linux (και ειδικότερα του slackware) ας μπει κάποιος πιο έμπειρος μπας και βγάλει συμπέρασμα γιατί τα κάνει αυτά. Τα iptables είναι άδεια εντελώς, το κοίταξα. Το ip forwarding ενεργοποιημένο (γίνεται να επενεργοποιηθεί μόνο για μια ethernet :: . Κάτι είδα επίσης για traffic shaping στο router... Δεν έχω ιδέα όμως που πρέπει να κοιτάξω για να βγάλω άκρη...

Υ.Γ. Επίσης, ήμουν σε έναν client του Νάσου και έκανα από το σπίτι μου telnet [IP] 21. Βλέπω στο pc του στο netstat καταχώρηση από μένα για την 21 του με status SYN_RECEIVED, το οποίο επιβεβαιώνει όλα τα παραπάνω. Τα πακέτα περνάνε προς τη μία κατεύθυνση...

----------


## paravoid

> Το ip forwarding ενεργοποιημένο (γίνεται να επενεργοποιηθεί μόνο για μια ethernet. Κάτι είδα επίσης για traffic shaping στο router... Δεν έχω ιδέα όμως που πρέπει να κοιτάξω για να βγάλω άκρη...


To IP Forwarding ειναι ενεργοποιημένο σε όλα τα interfaces, traffic shaping δεν υπάρχει (ένα scriptάκι είδες που δεν το είχε τρέξει)

----------


## Achille

Για στείλτε το output από το παρακάτω script



```
#!/bin/bash
for i in `ls /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/`; do 
echo $i
cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/$i/forwarding
cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/$i/rp_filter
```

----------


## paravoid

> Για στείλτε το output από το παρακάτω script
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> #!/bin/bash
> for i in `ls /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/`; do 
> echo $i
> cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/$i/forwarding
> ...


Σου είπα, forwarding ενεργοποιημένο σε όλα.
Ξέχασα να πω πως το rp_filter είναι απενεργοποιημένο σε όλα (από τα πρώτα πράγματα που κοίταξα...)
Περίεργη κατάσταση.

----------


## spirosco

Παιδια μην το κουραζετε. Το προβλημα εχει προκυψει απο τη στιγμη που ο Στελιος εβγαλε την L54 PCI κι εβαλε στη θεση της το εξωτερικο lancom. 

Το συγκεκριμενο μηχανακι (2 τετοια) μετα απο πολυ σπασιμο νευρων το ειχαμε ρυθμισει παλιοτερα με τον mauve στο link grgs-koem. Για να λειτουργησει σωστα πρεπει να δουλεψει σε bridged mode (client) πραγμα μη εφικτο με το proxim που υπαρχει απο την αλλη μερια.

Ετσι κι αλλιως τη θεση του θα ξαναπαρει παλι συντομα η PCI που επαιζε απο την αρχη.

----------

